# okaloosa bobos and sharks 12/16



## mack (Oct 9, 2007)

these pics are of the one my brother caught, which was the only one killed.

went out this mornin and missed the main bonita run, but still managed to get one and lost another cranking him up. as i was fighting the 2nd bobo the first two big bulls i saw popped up, chased my bobo a little then went down. so everyone started shark fishing with all the bonitas we had. i lost 4 sharksdue to tail whips and choked a couple finally got one stuck good with a longer leader and handed the rod off to my inexperienced friend. that bull was estimated 180, pushing 200. my brother got a 110, and a few others in the 100 range were caught. 2 or 3 hammerheads in the 6-8 foot range were seen one of which ate a bonito carcass i put down on my bobo rod for chum.he clipped that off right after i jacked the shiz out of him. so in all there were about 8 sharks brought up to the pier and probably 10-15 lost. over 30 bonitos were caught and my friend is now very happy because the biggest thing hes ever caught prior to that bull was a flounder...he didnt know you could get tired from catching a fish. from 8 to 11 there were sharks the bonitos stopped before 8.


----------



## SonShine Fishing (Oct 5, 2007)

Most of the time from 6:15 to 7:45 you could hook a bobo within 2 minutes. Spent most of my time fighting fish or retying. It was totally wild from 6:30 to 7:30.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

nice report... at pensacola pier this morning, every cast my jig hit the water and would be eaten before i could get the line on the manual.... lots of sharks here too.


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

nice report, i may have to make my way out there and get in on some of the bonita fun and a shark would be a nice bonus:usaflag


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet man!! Take us sme pics next time!!!!!!:takephoto


----------



## mack (Oct 9, 2007)

i got a pic of the shark we killed ill see if i can get it on here later.


----------



## Dplantmann (Oct 20, 2007)

What you guys doing with the sharks?





DPM


----------



## mack (Oct 9, 2007)

for DPM, we only killed one shark and she was cleaned and distributed among a few people who wanted some. :hungry


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap:clap


----------

